

Log2 ( (distance to moon) / (thickness of paper) ) - erikstarck
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=log2+(+(distance+to+moon)+/+(thickness+of+paper)+)

======
norvig
Oh come on ... the right question is
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ceil%28log2+%28+%28dist...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ceil%28log2+%28+%28distance+to+moon%29+%2F+%28thickness+of+paper%29+%29%29)
, to which the answer is of course: 42

------
erikstarck
...in other words: fold a paper 42 times and you reach the moon.

~~~
jameskilton
And only 8 more folds to reach the sun!

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=log2+%28+%28distance+to...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=log2+%28+%28distance+to+sun%29+%2F+%28thickness+of+paper%29+%29)

Ain't exponentiality awesome?

~~~
olalonde
And only 41.46 more folds to reach the size of the observable universe! :)

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=log2+%28+%28size+of+uni...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=log2+%28+%28size+of+universe%29+%2F+%28thickness+of+paper%29+%29)

------
magicseth
This makes me wish wolfram alpha were social. I'd love to be able to have a
conversation about interesting formula and results.

~~~
iKristinW
That's a great idea. You can share interesting results with @WolframFunFacts.

------
mvanveen
Ftfy:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ceiling+of+log2+%28+%28...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ceiling+of+log2+%28+%28distance+to+moon%29+%2F+%28thickness+of+paper%29+%29)

------
faitswulff
What is the meaning of life, the universe, and everything...?

